# Choctawhatchee River



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Got to the river around 5:00 p.m. at curry's landing. We didn't have any bream so we were off to a late start. Put out 10 bush hooks with catalpa worms and got to bream fishing. Was beginning to get worried because we weren't catching any bream? Finally we switched tactics and got on a hole and got about 15 bream in no time. Don't you just love fishing with catalpa worms, i caught 7 bream on the same half a worm. Then we pulled up on the first flathead hole right before dark. Water temp was at 76. We only stayed till midnight, but all in all it was a goodnight. We had a lot of break offs. and lost a lot of fish. I'm gonna have to find another knot to use for this heavy line. One of the most fortunate things happened to us. This was my first time taking my dad flathead fishing and he asked me if one gets off will they find your hook and bite it again. i said no. He has a fish on and it got off the hook and all. Later he gets another one and when we got him to the boat he has two hooks in his mouth :yes: I guess he proved me wrong. Ended up with two flatties, 15 and 5# and a few small channel and a little blue and a couple bream.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

will post pics later it's not working right now?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome report!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

What kind of know are you tying right now? I used to flattie fish back in Kansas, Missouri, and Nebraska...and my hookup to landing the fish ratio went up significantly when I switched to heavy floro leader (for abrasion resistance), using a good circle hook (Owner 5/0 was my fav), and getting a good snell knot on my hook. 6 turns minimum on the snell. You might break your line on a big fish, but it won't be knot failure. Also, I used to use a sliding egg sinker above a swivel which was then above my leader. Make sure you put a bead between your sinker and your swiver, otherwise that lead will beat the crap out of your knot and increase odds of knot breakage.

Good luck.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*bait hole*

Great report there skiff89jr. Curry's Landing is a new one on me, must be on the east side of the river. I would like to find your bait hole.......

Last trip out last week ended up with 1 keeper bass and 5 or 6 keeper bream.

If nothing happens I'm headed up to Abbe Creek on the Chattahoochee later this week.

BTW, fished with a cat pro out in Texas last April. He used hand tied 5/0 snelled circle hooks.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

pics


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*photos*

Great photos. You are becoming the "cat man" for Holmes County. I have never caught a wild catfish that large. Maybe one day that will change if I ever get off my duffer and start fishing for them correctly.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I still have a little to learn. I just started fishing for them this May and have only been able to go a few times since. And yes Curry's is on the east side. it's between hwy 2 and bakers landing which is on the west side.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep at it, you are doing good. That's a great shot of the double hooked cat.


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

Great report and capture dude.......

@Jr, you did great job



-------------------
fishing Miami..Sport Fishing..fishing charter


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch man!


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

congrats


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

* Nice flats there bud, keep it up and a trophy could be in your future, I really want to make it over to the choctawhatchee to check it out here soon, I give it a few more years and it will be on the map for a top flathead river equal to the Apalachicola if not better.. 
*As long as FWC does not try and kill them..​_*
See u at Wewahitchka for the classic.*_.:thumbsup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks cathunter! I wish i would have gotten into this game a lot sooner than now. The river is only about 10 minutes from my house and has some excellent fish in it from what i can tell. I'm trying to explore it from Geneva, Al down to carryville. I hooked up on something that was giving my drag a fit. I'm still knew to flahead fishing, but he was a hoss! I tightened my drag the little that was left to be tightened and he got around some stumps and broke me off  My bud as caught 3 30# cats out of here and 2 of them where in the middle of the day. I couldn't believe it either. From what i have read they are night feeders; however, a couple weeks back me and him caught four flatheads right before dark and didn't even get a bite at dark so we left at midnight? I'm taking my dad and bro-in-law to wewa so this tourney will be very interesting. I'm sure i'll have a night full of laughs. Good luck to ya and i'll make sure to speak this time lol


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Thanks cathunter! I wish i would have gotten into this game a lot sooner than now. The river is only about 10 minutes from my house and has some excellent fish in it from what i can tell. I'm trying to explore it from Geneva, Al down to carryville. I hooked up on something that was giving my drag a fit. I'm still knew to flahead fishing, but he was a hoss! I tightened my drag the little that was left to be tightened and he got around some stumps and broke me off  My bud as caught 3 30# cats out of here and 2 of them where in the middle of the day. I couldn't believe it either. From what i have read they are night feeders; however, a couple weeks back me and him caught four flatheads right before dark and didn't even get a bite at dark so we left at midnight? I'm taking my dad and bro-in-law to wewa so this tourney will be very interesting. I'm sure i'll have a night full of laughs. Good luck to ya and i'll make sure to speak this time lol



*Maybe when i come over to the choctawhatchee i can get up with u, you could give me a tour of the river and ill fill ur head with some useful flathead info, yea sorry for not talking to much at the tournament i was pretty tired we didn't sleep all night we fished hard moving every 30 min to an hour, and i new some one was going to knock me off the board at the last sec again, happens every tournament, iam still up set about losing most poundage by just 8lbs pounds, all i had to do was tell my buddy to give me one of his flatheads and i would have won but we wanted to do every thing fair and play by the rules. *
*
If iam not off shore fishing next weekend we will be there and we got ..some new tricks.. 

that 2 & a half hour ride home after fishing for over 24 hours is tuff i tell u what..*

heres a video of one of my buddy's on old yeller with a 25lber




​


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah dude if you come my way let me know and i would love to go with you guys. Yeah i was exhausted. I was the only one that didn't sleep on my boat. I was watching there poles and mine. It seem like you can not have a bite in awhile and as soon as you lay your head down, you hook up on one. I made about an hour drive after the may tournament by myself and it was a killer. I didn't sleep all night so i just drove home blaring the radio singing just to stay awake, but the people on the interstate got a good laugh. Yeah a lot of people trade fishing around too so it's hard for the honest guy to win.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job Jr.! :thumbup:


----------

